# Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem



## Gato209 (20. Juli 2013)

*Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Hallo wie oben beschrieben hab ich ein Problem mit der Lüftersteuerung.

Habe bisher folgendes Ausprobiert.

Gehäuselüfter: 140mm , 2x 120mm + Led Beleuchtung, 200mm alles an die Lüftersteuerung angeklemmt.
Lüftersteuerung: Hab denn 4 pin schwarzen Molex stecker der für die Stromversorgung gedacht ist an mein netzteil einen Be quiet 1000 Watt dark power pro über einen adapter angeschlossen.
Dann der funktionstest nichts passiert.

Habe dann alle Gehäuselüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen.
140mm Funktion: Ja
2x120mm Funktion: Ja   Die Led Beleuchtung konnte ich nicht anschliessen da ich für die 2 pin Stecker keinen Adapter hatte.
200mm Funktion: Ja 

Da die Lüfter funktionieren kann es nur sein das die Lüftersteuerung Kaputt ist oder keinen strom bekommt.
Deswegen hab ich einen Lüfter denn 200mm am 4 pin molex von dem Netzteil angeschlossen der Lüfter funktionierte dann auch.

Was allerdings seltsam ist das es von denn 2pin Beleuchtungskabeln 3 stück gibt die so angeschlossen sind:
Einmal an den 120mm Lüfter für die Led Beleuchtung.
Ein zweites mal an denn 120mm Lüfter für die Led Beleuchtung.
Und eins ist dann noch frei das auch keine freie buchse hat die beim gehäuse ist oder ein Adapter für mainboard mit dabei ist um es anzuschließen.

Noch kurz zu denn Power und Reset button die zwar Funktionieren also zum ein oder ausschalten aber nicht Beleuchtet sind auch die Lüftersteuerung macht keinen laut oder leuchtet also das ganze frontpanel ist ohne beleuchtung.
Hoffe das war ausführlich genug.

MFG Gato


----------



## Berlin-Caveman (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Hi Gato209

Ist vielleicht eine dumme Frage aber hast du die Lüftersteuerung bzw. das ganze Panel oben auch mit Spannung versorgt? Da ist in dem Kabelstrang von dem Frontpanel nämlich ein vierpoliger Molexstecker dabei. An den musst du einen Stromversorgungsstecker wie für ein CD/DVD Laufwerk dranstecken. Dann sollte das ganze Frontpanel auch komplet leuchten und auch die Lüftersteuerung funktionieren.


----------



## Gato209 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Du meinst denn Sata anschluss vom Netzteil aber dafür hab ich keinen Adapter hatte es immer über das Netzteil versucht von be quiet der hatt einen Adapter von denn fans auf molex was auch komisch ist der molex vom netzteil hatt nur zwei kabel die zu denn pins gehen der vom panel aber 4 kabel kann vll auch daran liegen : /


----------



## Berlin-Caveman (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Ne ich meine noch die alten 5,25" Stromstecker. Heute sind die ja meist auch schon in SATA-Form und nicht mehr in der 4 poligen Molex-Form.

Also so einer muß vom Frontpanel des Troopers kommen. Bei meinem Trooper ist er schwarz. Es kann aber auch sein, daß er auch eine andere Farbe hat. Glaube ich aber eher nicht dran, daß er eine andere Farbe hat. Dazu brauchst du die passende Buchse, die von deinem Netzteil kommt.

Auf dem Bild hier siehst du ein Verlängerungskabel, daß jeweils über einen Stecker und eine Buchse verfügt. Die Buchse ist links im Bild zu sehen und der Stecker ist rechts im Bild zu sehen. Das Bild soll dir aber jetzt nur deren Aussehen visualisieren. Die Buchse sollte an deinem Netzteil dran sein und der Stecker sollte vom Kabelstrang des Frontpanels kommen. Solltest du so eine Buchse nicht oder nicht mehr an deinem Netzteil haben, dann hilft nur ein passendes Adapterkabel weiter. Vermutlich so eines hier.


----------



## Gato209 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Ich liebe dich mann danke dir habs jetz " ES LEBT" hatte so kein bock das ding ausseinander zu bauen es geht jetz alles von der beleuchtung bis zur Lüftersteuerung.

P.S ist das erste ma das ich ein PC zusammenbau deswegen nochma danke 
Heute wird erst ma gesoffen xD


----------



## Berlin-Caveman (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Na gerne doch. Ich würde dir aber empfehlen mal in das Benutzerhandbuch vom Trooper zu schauen. Auf Seite 14 unten ist nämlich die Lüftersteuerung und ihre diversen Anschlüsse chematisch dargestellt. Die drei 2 poligen Molexstecker im Kabelstrang vom Frontpanel sind für die Beleuchtung der Lüfter gedacht. So die Lüfter über eine Beleuchtung verfügen. Solltest du kein Benutzerhandbuch zu deinem Trooper haben, dann lade es dir einfach von der Herstellerseite als PDF-Datei runter. Link zum Benutzerhandbuch. In der PDF-Datei ist die Beschreibung der Lüftersteuerung auf Seite 15 zu finden.


----------



## Tenoso (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Hallo
Ich brauche ein rat und zwar habe ich keine ahnung wo dieser Stecker hingehört. Er stammt von meinem Gehäuse dem Storm Trooper. 

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Daten von den Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper mit Sichtfenster
Cpu Lüfter: Corsair Hydro Series H110 280mm Extreme Performance CPU Wasserkühler
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Extreme Mainboard Sockel 1150
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 Pro
Festplatte: Seagate 3TB 7200U/min 128mb Cache Sata 3
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 770 4GB GDDR 5 Nvidia
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 10 850w

Vielleicht weiß einer Rat von euch.


----------



## Silverfang (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Hi,

ich habe zwar nicht das Storm Trooper, sondern das Storm Stryker, aber soweit ich weis ist dieses Kabel dazu gedacht einen weiteren LED-Lüfter anzuschließen.
Dieser Anschluss ist also quasi "übrig".


----------



## Tenoso (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Ah Super dann kann ich ihn vernachlässigen.
Danke.


----------



## vonStyria (14. November 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Storm Trooper Lüftersteuerung Problem*

Hab Jahre später das gleiche Problem, würdest du mir auch behilflich sein


----------

